# General > Recipes >  Sandwich fillings

## unicorn

what are everyones favorite sandwich fillings?
some of mine are 
crispy bacon and mayonaise
cheese and onion
cheese grated carrot and salad cream

----------


## footie chick

Egg and cheese
BLT
Ham and beetroot had to be Baxters baby beets
Tuna, onion and tomato.

----------


## arana negra

Hmmmmm  crisps preferably smokey bacon  

cheddar and onion

bacon and egg

are some of mine

and square sausage with fried onion and sliced cheese (been ages since had one of these)  :Frown:

----------


## Anne x

Wafer thin Ham and Mustard Mayonaise on Brown no crusts

----------


## Thumper

I love philadelphia mixed with a small amount of mayo and then add finely diced red peppers,cucumber and tomato then spread it on to some nice granary bread...yummy!x

----------


## unicorn

That sounds yummy thumper mmmmmm.

----------


## Buttercup

Has to be tuna, red onion and grated cheese mixed together with mayo. Just the thought makes me want one. :Grin:

----------


## Bobinovich

Current fave is honey roast ham, philly light, tomato, cucumber, iceberg lettuce, with a bit of vinagrette dressing - preferably between a couple of slices of a nice bread.

However if I know I'm not going out for 24 hours I'll still gorge on cheese & onion ones  :Grin: !

----------


## Beat Bug

Cheddar cheese and marmalade! My Dad used to take them to work for his mid morning break. Marmalade keeps the cheese moist. Tastes great too!!

----------


## Margaret M.

Avocado and tomato on a multi grain bread is yummy but my favourite is cheese and sliced apple on apple bread toasted.

----------


## Dadie

banana and brown sugar on brown bread is my fave toastie

but my fave sandwich is a cold meat salad sarnie with mayo if made and eaten there and then

for a packed lunch it is a corned beef and tomato sauce (all mushed up together) on white bread

----------


## floyed

Cheese and crispy bacon

tuna and cheese and spring onion

egg mayo and ham

----------


## Ricco

Mine have to be:
i)  trio of cheeses with finely chopped spring onion and mayo
ii)  crayfish tails with piri-piri mayo and rocket
iii)  grated cheese, finely chopped apple and mayo
iv)  a crisp buttie

 :Grin:

----------


## arat

mine is tuna and egg

----------


## Watten Bear

Prawn Marie Rosie with finely diced lettace and cucumber for me!!

----------


## alanatkie

My fav is left over roast chicken with pesto. 
My kids favourites are Strawberry jam with Chicken roll/ham  :: , cheese & jam, egg mayo & cheese.

----------


## gemma89

ham&egg salad
egg mayo with spring onion & tomato mixed through
BLT
Chicken mayo salad softie from macdonalds Yum!!

----------


## hotrod4

Cheese and onion crisps butty on a Cliff bakery morning roll!!!! mmmmmmmmm could do with one now!

----------


## padfoot

crisp sandwich 
chips and cheese sandwich
ham lettuce cucumber and salad cream (sometimes with cheese too)
sausage bacon and egg sandwich 
chicken mayo and red onion

----------


## maidenmania

Got to be stilton & mango chutney yum yum or my other fav roast beef wi olives, pickled gherkins & jalapenos for those who like it HOT

----------


## Turquoise

Hmm to decide, in no particular order...

Cheese and mustard

Cheese and lime pickle

Crisp sarnie

Banana

Avocado Salad

Ham and mustard

----------


## donnick

BROWN BREAD with tuna mayo and salt & vinegar square crisps on it and also sound crap but is lovely brown bread and strawberry jam and grated cheese yummy go on give it a try

----------


## loganbiffy

Salami, Pepporoni, Chorizo and Prosciutto, add some cheddar and mayonnaise.

----------


## kitty

Chicken Mayo Salad Roll from Reid's

Sausage, cheese and mustard  :Grin: 

BLT - Bacon has to be crispy

----------


## Turquoise

Oooh Kitty, sausage with cheese and mustard?  I will def have to give that one a try  :Grin:

----------


## cullpacket

Syrup and salted butter on a pan loaf better than any sweetie
Fresh crab toes mixed with co-op seafood sauce soft white loaf
Got the munchies now grill is on cheese with onion salt fresh chives Lee& Per

----------


## mumof2

i like left over turkey with oatmeal stuffing and tomato sauce on white bread, mmmmm magic!

----------


## mumof2

oh almost forgot i also love a chocolate spread sandwich or egg and salad cream one.

----------


## wicker8

my favourite two are roast beef and redcurrant jelly on brown malted loaf the other is a stuffing from  poultry with apple sauce perfect

----------


## evo4

peanut butter and banana on soft white bread or toast the melted butter makes it even tastier Mmmmm

----------

